# Bought a Sig Sauer 1911 / 22



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Two weeks ago I didn't even know this gun existed.

I Bought a Sig Sauer 1911 / 22










I took it to the range yesterday and put 100 rounds through it.

Not one problem.

It's sights were way off for me.

But Sig included everything I needed to change the front sight.

It s very accurate now.

:smt1099


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

congrats on your new addition


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice pistol.Funny about the sights.Out of all of my pistols,I had just one out of the box.That the sights where just right.

I think some of the guy's that put them on. Had to much beer the night be for.

I like the looks of the grips on your sig. Looks great like that.:smt023


----------



## tropicolonel99 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello Don, looks like a winner,Good Luck is in the bag.
those lite sights on my Mosquito didn't have instructions on how to change ,so i took a shot ,popped the long one out put the middle one in and dead on.
the one's you have look the same.
Lookin Goooooood, see ya ,

the Col.:numbchuck:


----------

